# Killing me softly... - Solo Guitar



## Michael_guitar (Apr 9, 2011)

Hi folks,

Here's a video of me, playing this wonderful tune called "Killing me softly...".
I wrote this arrangement originally for my students some time ago. Sheet music and tabs as well as an mp3 are available in the youtube infobox.
Hope you like it!

[video=youtube;3aRQBeJa3ac]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3aRQBeJa3ac&[/video]


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

Good stuff Michael....


----------



## Andy Fake (Sep 25, 2010)

Yeah.

That good stuff.

Good overall general control.
Good and quick switching from one chord to another; clean; very clean.
Good maintanance of the vibration of the 1st chord before switching to the a 2nd. Ha.
Good variation in the volume!
Good playing of the rythm and also of the the melody at the same time.
Good looking fingers too even.
Good stiff strings and very much in tune too even; not like Mr. Green's video there...

...but Green says he's only been playing for 2 years...so not too bad for 2 years; i guess.

anyway...


*Fake* of All Places


----------



## Andy Fake (Sep 25, 2010)

Aaah...

sorry. not Green's video...but Howi's pretty video...Ha. Fancy That.


Fake of the eyes going pretty bad these days


----------



## Andy Fake (Sep 25, 2010)

Ok. But here is another side to this pretty story:

Michael you're obviously good.
You probably know enough 'stuff' to even Steven.

But there are at least 1,000,000 million people alive now who can play it like this too.
Good for all of you guys.
Given a couple of hours even stupid 'ole me can PROBABLY learn it like you guys too. Ha. Fancy that.


You are smart and good enough to TAKE IT TO THE NEXT LEVEL:

...add some blue notes
...leave out some notes
...change the melody
...change the voicings
...add some dissonance
...change the intro
...change the ending
...lift it from the grave to the children's playground
...add a few tonal surprises
...add a verse of your own words
...add a verse of your own melody

etc,...

Some listners should be caught saying: "O shit! Hey!! No Way!!! That's that Robert Flack song...now i recognize it!!!!!!".
Ha. Imagine this.
Yeap.
My whole family has a big mouth. 

What you did you did good.
But now put down the camera.
Pick up the paint brush.

At your level its time to create now...or maybe you are always creating and just for this video you decided not to be creative??? Ha. Fancy that.

I know you said its your ARRANGEMENT of the song(and indeed it is...i heard some grace notes in there), but it sounds too too close to the song for stupid 'ole me to agree that it is indeed an arrangement. But i really don't know what "an arrangement" is to be honest. Hey am i talking too much again???

Aannnnnaananannnanyway... 


Thanks maein.



Fake, the boy that really thinks that he's an arranger now.


----------



## kazzelectro (Oct 25, 2007)

Good work! Is your guitar a Yamaha Ls36? Very cool!


----------



## JCJ (Jan 3, 2008)

Well done.


----------



## Michael_guitar (Apr 9, 2011)

kazzelectro said:


> Good work! Is your guitar a Yamaha Ls36? Very cool!


Hi! No it's Furch Guitar. http://www.furch.cz/


----------



## Michael_guitar (Apr 9, 2011)

kazzelectro said:


> Good work! Is your guitar a Yamaha Ls36? Very cool!


Hi! No it's Furch Guitar. http://www.furch.cz/


----------



## OldSoulBluesMan (Jul 9, 2009)

That was beautiful. Your guitar souds great! Nice thick tone and every note was very clear.

Keep them coming!

Cheers,
OSBM
Matt


----------

